# hygetropin.com.cn HGH



## yankees7 (Jun 23, 2017)

Just received a batch of HGH labeled hygetropin.com.cn. Been trying to log on to website for 5 days now to verify boxes and keep getting website unavailable due to maintenance or over capacity. Anyone with knowledge of this company or website, is it legit? Would appreciate anyone with good information on this.    Thanks


----------

